# Seaside, FL - What bike to bring?



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

We are having a family vacation to Seaside in about a week and I'm trying to decide what bike to bring: Wilier road bike or Felt mountain bike?

Do I bring the road bike? Riding along 30A OK?

Or should I bring the mountain bike because it will be crowded and won't be able to go fast anyway?

I'd love to get in early morning road rides (30 - 40 miles) before heading to the beach. Is that realistic?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

I vacation there often and the best bet would be your mtn bike, IMO. I've taken my road bike on past trips and things can get sketchy on 30A. For the most part people are friendly (to cyclist on the road) but some get really fired up. I've had more run-ins with drivers there than anywhere else. That's saying a lot. I'm from Birmingham - not the most bike friendly city in the world.
If it were me, I'd take the mtn bike. Slap some smooth tread 1.25"x26 (assuming it has 26" wheels) and ride the bike path. This path is paved but you'll cross some sandy spots. Again not the best for your standard road bike. Just watch for intersecting roads and folks on beach cruisers. 
You will run into folks riding 30a and kitted up, but for the most part it's laid back and casual. So, don't go with an avg mph goal. Yes, 30-40 miles is possible, but you may end up with an out and back route.
Which ever bike you decide to ride, watch for cross winds coming off the coast. These can be down right brutal at times.
Hope this helps. Have fun. It's beautiful down there!


----------

